
Tired of Dirty Dishes and ‘Hacker Houses,’ Millennials Revamp Communal Living - l1k
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/08/23/co-living-millennials-san-jose-what-works-219378
======
megamindbrian2
I would have liked to know more about their acceptance process.

As someone who has written about living with roommates. I had one girl who
looks normal wearing a long dress for the interview. Three days later we learn
she's a convicted criminal on house arrest for kidnapping. She screams on the
phone, cussing, for 12 hours in her room. Late at night watching movies on
loud speakers and cooking at 3 am in the morning.

How does HubHaus fix this? Is there a voting system like the island where the
most awful roommate is voted out each month? What are the consequences when a
roommate works until 4 am and comes home and wakes everyone up 2 hours before
their alarm for work?

------
megamindbrian2
Also, I assume this is for single people since the documentary I saw about
HubHaus was very adamant about having zero privacy which means no love making
for married couples.

